# New Harpsichord Completed



## Ernie

Hi all,

I just finished building a Flemish Single Manual harpsichord, 1x8, 1x4, buff stop. Thought I might share a few photos.

Ernie


----------



## Wicked_one

I just fell in love!!!! Not a great fan of harpsichord music, but this lovely thing you built there would make me learn, love and write music for such a beautiful instrument. 

WOW!!! 

Do you build guitars too?


----------



## Ernie

Thank you for those kind words. No, I don't build guitars. I've only been building harpsichords for 25 years and I figure it will take another 25 years to learn what I need to know. After that......hmmm guitars.

Ernie


----------



## Wicked_one

Well, keep up the good work! I bet you will make a person really, really happy


----------



## Rasa

I had the pleasure of playing some classical sonatas on period instruments at a really big store. I can definitely recommend playing on period instruments because many thing become apparent. The technique used in these instruments is the technique the sonata is written in etc..

It's really great people still build instruments.


----------



## Ernie

Rasa said:


> I had the pleasure of playing some classical sonatas on period instruments at a really big store. I can definitely recommend playing on period instruments because many thing become apparent. The technique used in these instruments is the technique the sonata is written in etc..
> 
> It's really great people still build instruments.


Rasa,

An interesting experiment. Play a piece of period music on a harpsichord for an hour. Then, immediately go to a piano and play the same piece. The piano will sound amazingly muddy and ponderous. There really is a difference.

Ernie


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Beautiful! Harpsichords are works of art, regardless of whether one listens to the music it plays or not! It is good to see the art of harpsichord building is still continuing since the history of keyboard instruments begun several hundred years ago, with all the respect and appreciation it deserves. Thanks for posting!

What pitch is that tuned to?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Rasa said:


> I had the pleasure of playing some classical sonatas on period instruments at a really big store. I can definitely recommend playing on period instruments because many thing become apparent. *The technique used in these instruments is the technique the sonata is written in etc..*
> It's really great people still build instruments.


 Agree entirely. Surprisingly, too! On a modern piano, the left hand has to be moderated otherwise the lower range is simply too loud.


----------



## Ernie

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Beautiful! Harpsichords are works of art, regardless of whether one listens to the music it plays or not! It is good to see the art of harpsichord building is still continuing since the history of keyboard instruments begun several hundred years ago, with all the respect and appreciation it deserves. Thanks for posting!
> 
> What pitch is that tuned to?


It is a transposing instrument and can play at A-415 or A-440.

Ernie


----------



## Conor71

A beautiful intrument! - I love the sound of the Harpsichord, thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## Ivan_cro

It's wonderful!
I love it, and the fact you made it yourself stunned me!


----------



## Yoshi

Very nice work!


----------



## Argus

Awesome harpsichord.

Some questions.

How long did it take you to make?

How much would that cost?

What tuning do you have it set up in?

What wood did you use for the soundboard?

Is this a hobby or your profession?


----------



## Ernie

Argus said:


> Awesome harpsichord.
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> How long did it take you to make?
> 
> How much would that cost?
> 
> What tuning do you have it set up in?
> 
> What wood did you use for the soundboard?
> 
> Is this a hobby or your profession?


Argus - The instrument took about six months to build. Normally it would sell for around $16,000 but in today's economic climate probably $14,000. All of my instruments are tuned in equal temperament. After spending 35 years as a piano technician tuning nothing but equal temperament, my ears will not accept *any* unequal temperament. They all sound out of tune to me. I count this as one of my many deficiencies but it's one I've grown to live with and accept. The soundboard is approximately 1/8" thick and is made of Sitka Spruce.

Harpsichord building is both my hobby and, now that I have retired from teaching and piano restorations, my profession. I've been selling my instruments professionally for the past 25 years.

Thanks for your kind words and interest.

Ernie


----------

